# 11/25 eyes



## esoxangler (Apr 1, 2005)

Fished off c-town tonight trolling #12 and #14 H.J's, and a new one in blue flash called a Chalenger, great lure! Flatlines and boards took 12 fish with 3 that were 32.25", 30.5", and 30.25", all fat as I've ever seen. Fished with my father from 6-12. It was a great night to be on the lake in good company with lots of action and some hogs caught. :B :T


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Good to hear you got some good times in before old man winter comes down! Does pay to fish the big water for freezer fish. MMMM GOOD!  Just wish I could get another trip in. Hour and a half drive here.


----------

